

Spacelog: stories of early space exploration from the original NASA transcripts - Isofarro
http://spacelog.org

======
andrewgodwin
A point that might be interesting for HN people: the source code is freely
available on GitHub at <https://github.com/Spacelog/Spacelog>

We also made sure the missions were in a VCS-friendly text format, so people
can fork and merge in changes (everything, down to all the images, ships in a
single mission folder, so it's pretty reuseable for different missions)

~~~
Luc
Very cool! I read through the Mercury mission.

I noticed a few spelling errors (OCR gone wrong?), and a couple of times when
I clicked on a link to the Glossary, instead the current 'post' would be
highlighted.

------
mootothemax
And that's what remains of my morning lost :) Absolutely awesome site, a very
well done to the creators!

------
ericflo
As an aside, I think /dev/fort is one of the coolest ideas, ever:
<http://devfort.com/> (This site was developed during a /dev/fort)

------
clinton
The pivotal moment of Apollo 13: <http://apollo13.spacelog.org/02:07:55:35/>

I found the transcript following the famous phrase chilling, it simply oozes
fear.

~~~
ra
Gripping. However I can't help but hear Tom Hanks voice as I read it.

------
brandnewlow
This is cool. What else could a format like this be applied to? Shakespeare?

